# First Snow Fall of The Season!!!



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Their First Reactions to the Snow!









Kahlua On the look out!









"Can I please just go inside?"


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Aww! I like how the stuffed friend went out into the snow too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Priceless looks on their faces! Lol!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

My reaction: Snow? This time of year, where are you . . . oh, right, Canada.

"Can I please just go inside?" exactly mirrors my reaction to snow.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Aww! I like how the stuffed friend went out into the snow too!


Stuffed animals go everywhere with Eli he is actually worse than my kids for leaving toys all around the house!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> My reaction: Snow? This time of year, where are you . . . oh, right, Canada.
> 
> "Can I please just go inside?" exactly mirrors my reaction to snow.




Hahaha Yes Canada. We get snow 7 months out of the year. lol


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Out for a walk!
















Playing in the back yard!









A Random taken only a couple days before the snow hit!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

i live in a tropical country so i've never experienced snow in my life. this thread makes me really jelly hahaha someday i wanna play with my dog in the snow too
and what dog is the second dog? he looks awesome!!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate the snow mind you I see it way too much! would love to live somewhere nice and hot!! The reddish dog is Eli our newest addition. We do not know what kind of mix he is but he is just the sweetest dog!!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

haha wish we can switch places for at least a month or two then! i can live my childhood dream of playing in the snow with my dog and making a snowman and you an experience the never ending hotness in the philippines.
Eli looks really good! you say he's the sweetest dog but he looks like a fierce protector as well. just my type of dog.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Juramentado said:


> haha wish we can switch places for at least a month or two then! i can live my childhood dream of playing in the snow with my dog and making a snowman and you an experience the never ending hotness in the philippines.
> Eli looks really good! you say he's the sweetest dog but he looks like a fierce protector as well. just my type of dog.


Haha Switching places would be cool!! I never thought I would go for a medium size dog because I love large to extra large dogs but Eli kind of has a large dog look in a smaller package. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body he hardly barks at all and loves every single person he has met. This is a very new feeling for me because Rigz was very god with us (His Family) but was not good at all with strangers. We could not take him anywhere there would be people he didn't know But I loved him non the less!!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my, Kahlua is cute but Eli is just STUNNING.
I'm hoping for lots of snow this year


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Oh my, Kahlua is cute but Eli is just STUNNING.
> I'm hoping for lots of snow this year


Haha Thanks.. I think what we have is more than enough!! lol I hate being cold I wasn't supposed to be Canadian!!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We had a couple more inches of snow last night and it has just reached zero C (30 F) so it is not melting yet. Had to dig out my touque, gloves and snow boots as had not needed them yet this year. Tomorrow I go in to get my studded snow tires on for the winter.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

great pictures...
but that just makes me appreciate living in Florida so much more. I HATE snow ;-)


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Kyllobernese said:


> We had a couple more inches of snow last night and it has just reached zero C (30 F) so it is not melting yet. Had to dig out my touque, gloves and snow boots as had not needed them yet this year. Tomorrow I go in to get my studded snow tires on for the winter.


ya I think the warmest it got here today -4 C Started to melt a bit but not enough to make a dent in the foot of snow we got over the last 2 days!



Salina said:


> great pictures...
> but that just makes me appreciate living in Florida so much more. I HATE snow ;-)


I tried to convince my husband to move somewhere it is nice all the time but no go!! lol


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> Haha Switching places would be cool!! I never thought I would go for a medium size dog because I love large to extra large dogs but Eli kind of has a large dog look in a smaller package. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body he hardly barks at all and loves every single person he has met. This is a very new feeling for me because Rigz was very god with us (His Family) but was not good at all with strangers. We could not take him anywhere there would be people he didn't know But I loved him non the less!!


Eli is medium? he seems to be a tall guy! hehe how tall is he?
i love large dogs too but i also love a wolfish appearance. so i've wanted a husky or an alaskan malamute. but the climate here is just not for them. its always hot in here.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't quite know how tall he is. I guess around 22inches floor to shoulder. I always wanted a husky until I realized how much energy they have!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> I don't quite know how tall he is. I guess around 22inches floor to shoulder. I always wanted a husky until I realized how much energy they have!


ahh, he's about as tall as Smokes. my buddy here is 21".
haha yeah they will have a lot of energy there in your place  but is that bad? you can have a sled and make them pull you. so much fun!
i see a lot of huskies here in the philippines, but i think their owners just like to show them off. i've never seen a husky that is energetic here in the philippines


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Juramentado said:


> ahh, he's about as tall as Smokes. my buddy here is 21".
> haha yeah they will have a lot of energy there in your place  but is that bad? you can have a sled and make them pull you. so much fun!
> i see a lot of huskies here in the philippines, but i think their owners just like to show them off. i've never seen a husky that is energetic here in the philippines


 I just personally prefer a low-mid energy dog! One that won't try to jump my fence every chance it gets lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Whoo Hoo! They are predicting snow in my area next Wednesday!  I love it! ........ Can hardly wait to see what Eddee does in it!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Normally here in newfoundland we'd have a foot of snow by now!
....
its still a good 15degrees most days....


beautiful dogs!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> Normally here in newfoundland we'd have a foot of snow by now!
> ....
> its still a good 15degrees most days....


Lucky you!




stacey101 said:


> beautiful dogs!


Thanks


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

awesome pictures! We are getting snow right now. Maggie won't come inside! lol


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> awesome pictures! We are getting snow right now. Maggie won't come inside! lol


Thanks. haha Maggie doesn't like snow? Now all my guys have gotten used to the snow again and have been loving playing in it!!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

A boy and his Dog!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Salina said:


> great pictures...
> but that just makes me appreciate living in Florida so much more. I HATE snow ;-)


As someone who owns property in both Alberta & Florida, I could list many reasons why I would appreciate both... while I HATE the cold, blizzards and bad driving conditions.. I love snowmobiling, snowboarding, dogsledding, hockey.. etc. Things I definitely couldn't live without.. BUT I almost equally love the heat, sun sandy beaches, ocean, etc etc.. but like I mentioned in another thread... I absolutely can never get used to gators, cockroaches and rats... I get sick of both places equally so its good to have both when needed I suppose LOL. 

Was snowing pretty good in Edmonton today that I can see from my office window.. was a white out at one point. Can't wait to get home and take the dogs for a walk.... lol NOT


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am highly disappointed .... no snow here.  Just rain.


----------

